# Free To Good Home



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

I live in Isle of Wight (Carrollton) Va and have two healthy, happy, one month old chicks if anyone would like them. To make a long story short when i got them from TSC (Smithfield) i had to buy a minimum of 6 so i got three reds and three whites. I would like to rehome one red and one white if someone is interested in them. FREE to good home.


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

RouttyChicks said:


> I live in Isle of Wight (Carrollton) Va and have two healthy, happy, one month old chicks if anyone would like them. To make a long story short when i got them from TSC (Smithfield) i had to buy a minimum of 6 so i got three reds and three whites. I would like to rehome one red and one white if someone is interested in them. FREE to good home.


Found a good home for them. The librarian at my school has three chickens already and was excited when i offered her a red and white for free. At least i know where they are going so i feel good about their new home.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm glad you found a good home


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

People love baby chicks. Makes me wonder why some days. I had so many people interested in my box at the post office. I didn't realize so many folks were interested in chicks around here


----------

